# wtb used ws kayak



## k-dub (Jun 3, 2011)

looking for tarpon 140 can be older but in decent shape. Thanks


----------



## bmorgan (Dec 5, 2011)

Im selling my native manta ray if you are interested?


----------



## k-dub (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks but really Looking for a ws.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f49/tarpon-140-sale-103922/


----------

